# Topics > Robotics > Balancing robots >  BROBOT EVO2, self balancing robot, JJRobots, Edinburgh, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - JJRobots

Home page - jjrobots.com/much-more-than-a-self-balancing-robot

----------


## Airicist

BROBOT EVO2. Much more than a self balancing robot

Published on Jun 27, 2017




> New and improved version of our self balancing robot. New features, improved code and more fun!

----------

